

Question for developers: what are your most productive hours?  - mivey00


======
welder
Looks like I'm most productive after lunch, from 2:30pm until 7:30pm.

( according to [http://wakatime.com](http://wakatime.com) )

Side note, what is productivity and how to measure it?

Is productivity a measure of your focus(less breaks/distractions/browsing FB),
the number of lines you write, or the number of tasks you check off as done?

------
irazasyed
Midnight till the morning!

The environment at night is so good that makes me productive and ready to face
challenges. Helps me stay focused and get a lot of work done :)

------
jmspring
Morning - 6am until 10am and late evening 8pm until 11 or so.

I generally hit a lull around mid day and often get some exercise and run
errands to wake myself back up.

------
chewxy
RescueTime indicates 6-9 am, 9pm-3am.

My sleeping schedule is so fucked up

------
informatimago
00:00-07:00

------
davidsmith8900
\- Midnight to 7 a.m., because everyone is asleep by that time.

~~~
Vaskivo
Yeah, me too. Everyone's asleep, everything is quiet, I feel a little drowsy.
It's really easy to get 'in the zone'

Read this: [http://swizec.com/blog/why-programmers-work-at-
night/swizec/...](http://swizec.com/blog/why-programmers-work-at-
night/swizec/3198)

> Because being tired makes us better coders.

